

Thanks to these guys, SMS via Google Talk is now banned from unofficial clients. - cookiecaper
http://www.innerfence.com/google-shuts-down-infinite-sms

======
aliasaria
Well, Google was being silly, too, for keeping that open. But, yeah... nice.

------
skolor
I actually find that post to be rather sickening. Unfortunately, its probably
only one of the first of its kind, something I expect to see quite a bit more
of in the near future.

With Google's recent layoffs, and some of the more fluff applications being
removed, I can only imagine its a matter of time until other things start
getting cut to save on costs. When they start closing, all the applications
people have built on top of them will have to collapse, and there will be far
more complaints like this.

On another note, how on earth did that get through the App Store? Did apple
really approve an application that let you send free SMS messages, when so
much profit is made by the telephone companies off of them?

------
thras
What exactly did Google expect to happen when they created the service and
published the protocols?

~~~
ido
"Google" is not one uniform hive-mind:

It was probably created by one department, and when it start getting big
someone else noticed the raising cost and made them shut it down.

